# Tarragona/Calafell/Cunit



## Marieher (May 10, 2015)

Dear all,

We are looking to move to Tarragona ideally Calafell/Cunit and along that coast. We have already lived in Banyeres del Penedes, before children and Canary Islands but had to move back to the UK for financial reasons.

Now 8 years on we have 2 boys aged 10 and 6 and my husband has the option to stay in his UK job but work from home and can get to work easy through flights from Barcelona airport. Hence we are looking to follow our dreams.

Our intention is to put both our boys through an English speaking school and are planning to look at british school of Barcelona and international school of Barcelona in Feb and gauge areas to live.

I'm wondering if any of you lovely people can give me advice on schooling/ expat areas/english communities etc - your experiences etc - thanks so much for any advice given


----------

